# MessageBox in Java



## bruzli (10. Feb 2004)

Hallo

Gibt es in Java auch etwas wie eine Messagebox (msg Box) wie es dies zum Beispiel in Visual-Basic gibt?  ???:L 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Feb 2004)

Jep, mit Swing ja.


```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Hallo Welt", "Nachricht", JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
```


----------



## bruzli (11. Feb 2004)

:wink: Jep, funktioniert. Vielen Dank auch  :lol:


----------



## Nobody (11. Feb 2004)

soll sie etwas mehr können, kann ich dir dialog empfehlen, einfach davon ableiten und es kommt ne schöne msg box raus (hab ich auch schon für die zwecke der einfachem msgbox gemacht, irgendwann muss man ja mal testen wie das funzt)


----------

